
Code Bootcamps Are a Scam and a Costly One - ilyoTheHorrid
https://medium.com/@ilyothehorrid/code-bootcamps-are-a-scam-and-a-costly-one-df45a5ee2977
======
ilyoTheHorrid
Bootcamps promise to make you a programmer, yet they merely help you memorize
code, and even that, under pressure and inadequate expectations

